# Old Wood Wheel Bicycle



## Flat Tire (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know what this might be? 24" wood wheels.....I dont see any markings, no holes for a headbadge, thanks for any info!  Don


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 26, 2013)

More pics-------------


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks to be 1890's but I have no idea of the make.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

Isn't that a Sterns style fork crown?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is a close up of a Stearns Yellow Fellow bicycle fork.
Brush clean the top oval shapes on the crown to reveal the Stearns script.
There was only a head decal and an engraved script of Stearns on the handlebar stem.


----------

